# Vote for my moms painting of Noahs Ark please



## allenacres (Sep 12, 2008)

Go to this site and it the orange box below the paintings you can vote for her Noahs ark. This ends at noon east coast time so there is only 20 minutes left to vote.
go here
http://etsychallenge.blogspot.com


----------



## allenacres (Sep 12, 2008)

Dang, she lost by two votes. Oh well, it was fun while it lasted. The painting is no longer up, but here is what it looked like.
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=14902390


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 12, 2008)

Sorry, I wasn't home.   It is beautiful. I would have voted for it!


----------



## Chris aka Barney (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice job! I loved it! She'a very talented. Sorry iImissed the voting.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 12, 2008)

sorry that i missed voting on it as well.been in an out most of the day as well.


----------



## allenacres (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone. It was a last minute thing because she was winning by a huge margin the night before, and when I signed on in the am it was tied. But she enjoyed all the nice compliments she received from many folks.


----------

